# Used Reel Mower Advice - Vancouver BC Canada Area



## cfinden (Aug 7, 2018)

Hi all,

I want to get into reel mowing this season, but I'm not willing to spend ~$1000 to get something good (Toro GM) at the moment.

Looking for advice on the following craigslist ads:

https://vancouver.craigslist.org/pml/grd/d/coquitlam-suffolk-super-punch-17/6832715544.html

https://vancouver.craigslist.org/rds/for/d/delta-mclane-reel-mower-with-4-hrs-on/6793617842.html

https://vancouver.craigslist.org/nvn/grd/d/north-vancouver-tru-cut-reel-mower/6810914635.html

And general feedback on using McLane mowers.

Thanks,

Cody


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

I like the middle one the most. Plus it's been listed for 2 months and he hasn't sold yet which means you can low ball the flip out of him. Who knows, you might be able to get it for half the price he's asking.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@cfinden hey, how you been?

I don't know much about these. Investigate the reel and bedknife replacement cost and factor that into your purchase. The first one intrigued me because it looks so simple and different.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Has @Shindoman sold the California Trimmer? He is really close to you!


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

TulsaFan said:


> Has @Shindoman sold the California Trimmer? He is really close to you!


Not yet, just cleaned it up last night and will backlap and service the Honda this weekend. 
@cfinden, buy my Caltrimmer. $900 for you. 25" Commercial, 4 yrs. old, I purchased it new. Exc. cond.


----------



## cfinden (Aug 7, 2018)

@g-man I'm good, how are you? Are you about 2-3 weeks away from Pre-m temps? I had to leave the discord chat, with young kids and work I just didn't have the time for this forum and the real time action of the chat.

I like the simplicity of the first post as well. I'd have to take a look, but I'm not sure if any parts would be available on this old of a mower. Maybe they've used standard size parts that I could find from other manufacturers, who knows.

@SNOWBOB11 The McLane looks super clean and you're right he's been trying to sell it for quite a while. I've heard mixed reviews on McLane reel mowers, I'm curious how the cut compares to a Toro GM.

@Shindoman I looked up the Caltrimmer, it looks beautiful. I may have to take you up on that offer. Let me talk to my wife and get back to you. Thanks.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

@cfinden If you need help with the wife, show her this picture of the mower and the results... :thumbup:


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

TulsaFan said:


> If you need help with the wife, show her this picture of the mower and the results... :thumbup:


@TulsaFan Ha Ha, Guess I'll have to split the sales commission with you!


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Shindoman said:


> TulsaFan said:
> 
> 
> > If you need help with the wife, show her this picture of the mower and the results... :thumbup:
> ...


For the record, I do hustle products for a Canadian. Just not this Canadian! :lol:


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

If have to say by looking at the pictures that @Shindoman's CaliTrimmer is in much better condition than the others you posted from Craigslist.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

TulsaFan said:


> Shindoman said:
> 
> 
> > TulsaFan said:
> ...


You sell Maple Syrup? :lol:


----------



## cfinden (Aug 7, 2018)

I've been mowing my Fall 2019 reno at 1" HOC with a Gardena manual reel mower and it's looking great. My season is over and I've been looking for a gas powered reel again. @Shindoman You wanna sell your Dennis? :lol:

What do you guys think about these?
https://abbotsford.craigslist.org/grd/d/chilliwack-greens-king-522a-greens-reel/7001615214.html

https://abbotsford.craigslist.org/grd/d/chilliwack-west-gas-reel-mower/6994166782.html

https://abbotsford.craigslist.org/grd/d/langley-city-atco-reel-lawn/6974891378.html (You can really see the excellent cut in this ad...)

https://abbotsford.craigslist.org/grd/d/langley-city-atco-lawn-mower/6979440321.html


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

cfinden said:


> I've been mowing my Fall 2019 reno at 1" HOC with a Gardena manual reel mower and it's looking great. My season is over and I've been looking for a gas powered reel again. @Shindoman You wanna sell your Dennis? :lol:
> 
> What do you guys think about these?


I almost bought an older Ransomes GS55 to use to for scalping my lawn each season. However, it was impossible to find replacement reels & bedknifes for it. Something you might want to think about on older, unique mowers?

Also, McLane and Trucut reels and bedknives are so much more expensive than a Toro, Jacobsen, or JD.

So, I would probably buy the Jacobsen out of those choices.

Good Luck!


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

I actually agree with @TulsaFan GASP !
Stay away from the old vintage rare mowers. Get the Jacobson.


----------

